# OLL 55 new alg!



## Wik (Jan 31, 2013)

*R' F R U R U' R2 F' R2 U' R' U R U R'*


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 31, 2013)

I know 56 OLL's, and the one I didn't learn was this, but this algorithm is so amazing that I will learn it right now.
Thanks !


----------



## Godmil (Jan 31, 2013)

Awesome, that's much better than the one I currently use. Thanks


----------



## (X) (Jan 31, 2013)

Rw U2 R' U' R2 Rw' U R' U' L F' L'


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 31, 2013)

well I guess that's another OLL that I know now. yeah, I don't know full OLL.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice!

I haven't seen this before.


----------



## Godmil (Jan 31, 2013)

(X) said:


> Rw U2 R' U' R2 Rw' U R' U' L F' L'


That's my old one, I find it very locky for me.


----------



## Julian (Jan 31, 2013)

Godmil said:


> That's my old one, I find it very locky for me.


I perform it like r U2' R' U' r' R2 U R' U' r U' r'


----------



## omer (Jan 31, 2013)

Wik's alg's awesome.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: A Collection of Algorithms*

Wik's Alg finally gave me a sub 1.3 with that oll, thanks a lot


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 15, 2013)

The OP alg is great! so much better and smoother than the one I had been using (which had a cube rotation  ) no regrips in this one!


----------

